# Chinese company has created the lightest 29er full suspension frame in the world



## long19000 (Jul 1, 2014)

Shocking!
A Chinese bike company XDS has created possibly the lightest 29er full suspension frame in the world.
With a weight of 1300g (without shock), even EPIC or OIZ or RDR ARES isn't its competitor!


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

If you are going to ride that, I hope your health insurance deductible is low.


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

ljsmith said:


> If you are going to ride that, I hope your health insurance deductible is low.


Do you have any evidence that they have poor workmanship or are you just relying on your ignorance?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

^I know, right ?

XDS is the largest manufacturer of carbon fiber bicycles anywhere in the world, you think they are gonna produce a crap, flagship carbon fiber bicycle ? They are huge like Giant and make frames for other OEM as well as their own brand.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Well I bought an Unno Horn which was a piece of art and maybe 80-100g heavier in a medium and it developed a crack at bb/downtube transition within 5 rides, just doing mellow XC stuff. They refunded my money entirely. “Bad batch” I was told. Frames that light make me nervous now.


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

MattMay said:


> Well I bought an Unno Horn which was a piece of art and maybe 80-100g heavier in a medium and it developed a crack at bb/downtube transition within 5 rides, just doing mellow XC stuff. They refunded my money entirely. "Bad batch" I was told. Frames that light make me nervous now.


You must be mistaken, expensive name brand frames never have issues. that is why you pay so much money for them. /s only chinese frames break or develop cracks according to the internet. /s

in all seriousness that is great customer service. which for the money Unno charge i would expect nothing less. Glad they sorted it out for you.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Doing hard XC racing (expert level and higher) I'll take a little weight penalty for lateral rigidity, so hopefully this thing is rigid as a block of steel, but when weights come down, I have my doubts. For pedal thrashing and throwing into corners, noodle bikes are bad.


----------



## Jefflinde (Mar 26, 2015)

any updates on this? i can't even seem to find this bike on their website.


----------



## bluesaint7 (Nov 5, 2012)

it's the same bike they sent to Olympic XC for the China team, so would assume it's a solid frameset, but I think it's not For Sale yet AFAIK





SZ-made products shine at Tokyo Olympics_Photo News-Shenzhen Government Online


Shenzhen Government Online



www.sz.gov.cn


----------



## 赤♂酱 (Apr 9, 2021)

我真想到我发到贴吧的图会被偷到这里来


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Could you be more specific?


----------



## stiingya (Apr 30, 2004)

bluesaint7 said:


> it's the same bike they sent to Olympic XC for the China team, so would assume it's a solid frameset, but I think it's not For Sale yet AFAIK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But did they build up an unreadable noodle to post the weight and then the frames they actually sent to the Olympics were heavier but stiff enough to race on?

I mean for all I know it's the best XC bike ever AND the lightest? But without some kind of independent source who knows?


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

long19000 said:


> Shocking!
> A Chinese bike company XDS has created possibly the lightest 29er full suspension frame in the world.
> With a weight of 1300g (without shock), even EPIC or OIZ or RDR ARES isn't its competitor!


got link to purchase?


----------



## 赤♂酱 (Apr 9, 2021)

Stewiewin said:


> got link to purchase?


They are sold on a small scale in China. At present, the sizes are only s and M. if you need them, I can buy them for you
They claim that the small size is only 1450g, excluding the shock. As for the price, it is about 1500 dollars, which is a fair price


----------



## sdp74 (Jun 8, 2021)

Hola donde puedo ver la geometria y especificaciones tecnicas?


----------



## Stewiewin (Dec 17, 2020)

赤♂酱 said:


> They are sold on a small scale in China. At present, the sizes are only s and M. if you need them, I can buy them for you
> They claim that the small size is only 1450g, excluding the shock. As for the price, it is about 1500 dollars, which is a fair price
> View attachment 1999999
> 
> ...


ty is it 120mm front?


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

Damn those Communist Tenchnocrats making such a sexy bike and cool paint job!


----------



## 赤♂酱 (Apr 9, 2021)

Stewiewin said:


> ty is it 120mm front?


XDS does not sell this product online. At present, it is only sold offline in some regions. I can help you buy it. It allows 120mm front wheels to work


----------



## 赤♂酱 (Apr 9, 2021)

sdp74 said:


> Hola donde puedo ver la geometria y especificaciones tecnicas?


29Er T1000Carbon Fiber 
size：S/M
Weight: 1410g (S)/1450g (M)
Headset: 51.8/41.8 
BB：BSA 
SRAM UDH


----------



## guide and mtber (2 mo ago)

Jefflinde said:


> Do you have any evidence that they have poor workmanship or are you just relying on your ignorance?


Exactly. So many people ignorant of what the Chinese are capable of don't think the Chinese engineers are as good at simple carbon fiber bike moulding as western engineers. The truth is the companies in Taipei , Taiwan, are also made up of Chinese people just like mainland China, and those Taiwan companies are now contracting mainland China to make carbon frames for the biggest names in mountain bike brands. Logically, I can't understand why people think that way, since China has 1.36 BILLIon people and that means a lot of engineers trained in Chinese universities. Anyone know where the forerunner to the modern day computer comes from? That's right, China. Laying up a frame from carbon fiber isn't really rocket science, however. The main difference between a $4000 western frame and a $700 chinese frame is that the $4000 was developed to shave off more weight by layering less in the frame areas of less stress and downsizing the diameter of the frame in certain areas. for the savings of between 300 and 500 grams in most cases. That's about a half pound less you are payng thousands of dollars for.
I just bought a wheelset from a Chinese online brand that is only 1233 grams and utilizes using graphene in the resin that is used to glue the layers of carbon fibertogether. This process makes the layering stronger and therefor lesslayers are neded. My 1233gram wheels have ben working perfectly thru the ast 8 minths ans so far three xc mountai nbike races they've been used in. I weigh 65 kilos so Im not testing them tothe limit, nor am I takingthem over huge jumps butthey have been jumped a few times and over smaller jumps on xc courses. 
I raced a hardtail fomr China while living in north Thailand for 5 years, and it work flawlessly and I as second in my age group and first in my age group in the northern region. That was about (if I remember correctly) 46 mountain bike races in 5 years time and about 300 km per week of training time on the bike. ITs still going, back sitting idle in Colorado forthe time being. It was thrashed and crashed numerous times and still didnt crack or fail in any way. Enough said. Keep drinking the Koolaid and belive what you want. you can lead a horse to water, but you can't make it drink.


----------



## martyBike (1 mo ago)

long19000 said:


> Shocking!
> A Chinese bike company XDS has created possibly the lightest 29er full suspension frame in the world.
> With a weight of 1300g (without shock), even EPIC or OIZ or RDR ARES isn't its competitor!


 A few pounds added to a frame is not big deal. Cannot comment on the durability of this frame, but strength is more important than a pound of weight savings. So as long as the strength and durability is not compromised, then that's a personal buying decision.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

Good lord I would never ride that frame. I don't care where it's made or bye who.

Super light noodle frames suck and when it fails, not if, it's not going to be fun.


----------

